# wujigong qigong



## Kalamazoo Ninja (Mar 18, 2013)

Anyone here know the wuji gong heaven/earth cycle. Been trying to learn but there is so many steps...literally


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 18, 2013)

Do you have an instructor, or are you attempting to learn this in some other way?


----------



## Kalamazoo Ninja (Mar 18, 2013)

Learning from my Sensei but I was wondering if there are any accurate videos to refer to as well.


----------



## mograph (Mar 18, 2013)

Kalamazoo Ninja said:


> Learning from my Sensei but I was wondering if there are any accurate videos to refer to as well.


I'm not sure if you want to go there. 1) As you know, the value of Qigong does not lie in the motions, it lies in the intention and internal sensations felt during the motions. A video is not likely to help that. 2) You might not want to look outside your sifu for instruction on his art. Other arts, yes, but not his. He may be only teaching you specific things at a specific rate for a reason. It took me a long time to realize that and benefit from it. Of course, I'm not a young man any more. 

I recommend taking a very simple move and practicing it over and over between classes. That will awaken you by going deep, rather than spreading your attention across multiple moves. But of course, it's up to you.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 19, 2013)

aye.  this isn't the kind of thing to learn piece-meal here and there.  Get consistency, learn it from one trustworthy source.  Stick to one method.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2013)

A good sifu knows what you are ready to learn better than you do. however a video....doesn't. And if you are talking, and you are, Qigong a good sifu is most important


----------



## Kalamazoo Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm learning through my Ninjutsu Sensei who is learning through Sifu John DeAnzo II (www.daoistmystics.org)


----------



## oaktree (Mar 19, 2013)

Qigong is internal you can not learn internal from video clips. 
 It is like talking about how great peanuts taste when all
You eat is the peanut shell. Many schools have a type of 
Wuji or Wujgong or wujigong qigong. Many schools use
Earth and heaven cycles in different ways as well.
The odd thing is how can something so often times translates
As no extreme, void and so on have so many steps and movement.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2013)

Yang stlye Wuji qigong training

stand this way







Oh and this video is very similar, it may help too


----------



## mograph (Mar 19, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> stand this way
> 
> Oh and this video is very similar, it may help too


That's IT!


... but the video shows the motion better!


----------



## Kalamazoo Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes that is great wuji posture for sleeping dragon meditation...but what about heaven and earth cycle?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2013)

Kalamazoo Ninja said:


> Yes that is great wuji posture for sleeping dragon meditation...but what about heaven and earth cycle?



The wuji posture in and of itself can be and is a Qigong practice and if you listen to Yang Chengfu it is one little used little understood and yet very important.

It can be part of a standing practice (Stance training) in Hebei Xingyiquan as well

Or it is part of a Qigong form called wuji qigong.


----------



## mograph (Mar 19, 2013)

Sifu, on observing student: "why are you doing that?"

Student: "Somebody on an internet forum told me to do this."


----------



## blindsage (Mar 20, 2013)

Here's a list, pick the one you like.  Good luck.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 20, 2013)

mograph said:


> Sifu, on observing student: "why are you doing that?"
> 
> Student: "Somebody on an internet forum told me to do this."



best post I've seen in a long time.  I would rep you again if the system allowed it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2013)

Flying Crane said:


> best post I've seen in a long time. I would rep you again if the system allowed it.



That's OK. I gave him a rep for it :asian:


----------

